# Rear Compartment Door



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

The rear compartment door came off on my '04. (The one you see when you're in the backseat) Two pins came out. I put the pins back in and the door back on but it is not staying closed. There's tension on it but it just keeps opening up as soon as I let go. Not spending much time in the backseat, I don't remember what makes it stay closed. I didn't find any other parts that came off. If it's broke, I was wondering if I would have to replace the door or the actual compartment. Anyone know??? :confused


----------

